# Stopped working: Navigation Prompts over Bluetooth



## btaryag (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi All - Hope you can help me.

The first few months I had my 2016 Nissan Rogue it would play navigation prompts (and other notifications sounds) from my iPhone over bluetooth even when I was listening to the radio or CD. It would just cutout from the radio, display my phone number on the screen for a few seconds, and play navigation prompts through the car's audio.

One day, it just stopped doing that. Now, I don't hear anything, because the phone is routing all sound over bluetooth, but the Rogue isn't playing the sound. (Unless I am streaming music from my iPhone). The issue is with the car and not my iPhone - I tried using my wife's iPhone and it's the same problem.

I've tried with no success:
1. Resetting the stereo to factory setting
2. Pulling out the fuse for an hour to reset the stereo. (It still remembered the radio presets, so maybe this wasn't successful).

This is very annoying and frustrating! What else can I do?


----------

